# Way to go Jerry! Nice!



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out your June 2010 Garden Railways. Let me be the first to congratulate you! (No further comments until everyone gets their copy).


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesomeness Jerry. I just saw a sneak peak on another site... Well done my friend.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Jerry! That's a great looking layout!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was pretty happy.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Jerry. As I am not prevey to get advance copies since I have no article in the mag I'll have to wait a while longer to view. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of us that do not get the magazine, maybe a hint as to the article regarding Jerry....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, sign up CHarles!  Article covers my layout and is on the cover.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

COOL!


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

That's pretty much the definition of having, "made it" in the garden railroad community isn't it? Congratulations man. Wish I was a subscriber now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As they say you snooze ya loose. Later RJD


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Jerry! You have a beautiful layout and it was fascinating to see all your unique locomotives & rolling stock. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got my copy. Super, Jerry. Wonderfully done.... Just a great article and images.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice write up on a real nice layout. Congratulations, Jerry.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was pretty happy. Marc took the pictures, first time I met him and he is a really nice guy. I am sitting up a display in the locked glass case at the library today. It will have some of my trains and the June issue, along with some other items. You can see the cover and read the text on my web site, click down below.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jerry, 
If I send you my copy will you sign it? lol 

Nice layout and coverage. Was kinda neat to remember your building the new tunnel (here) and then seeing it there... 

Congratulations on a Job Well Done! 

John


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

So it's not a surprise, what is Jerry's article about? I have not gotten my issue yet. 
Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jerry. I received my copy of GR this morning and I immediately read the article on your layout. Great write-up!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: I was enjoying that article this morning over a second cup of coffee. It was probably the finest layout article I've seen in that magazine. Just right sized, just right features.

2LT huh? What was your branch?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Bob I was in the Army-Transportation Corps. Go to my web site and scroll down to the bottom, you will see a link to my Vietnam stuff. I made it up to Capt before I left Vietnam.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Jerry,

I too, want to express my congratulations on your layout article in GR. I have seen your work here, but the "big picture" view in GR was just awesome. The overall shot of the layout is my favorite--everything just looks "right." Hard to explain but I know it when I see it. Must be the artisit in you.

For those of you without GR subscriptions, you can get the issue at most Barnes and Noble Booksellers, or try your local Hobby Shop.

I really love the idea of a display at the local library--bet the librarians are inundated with questions an inquiries on Garden Railroading!!!

Again congratulation Jerry--great accomplishment.

Matt


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got mine, nice job Jerry, you might be to good for us now to hang out with at Martys now that your famous like, you will show up with spotlights and sun glasses on









Great layout and pics!!

Tom H


----------

